# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Creating a shower hob using aluminium angle

## bydant

Hi all,
I am getting close to the stage of sorting out the tiling of the floor in my shower / laundry room that has been built under my house. 
At present I have a flat concrete slab with bare stud walls. 
My plan is to install an 800 by 1200 frameless shower with a 650mm linear drain running across the middle. 
I wanted to create a shower hob by installing 50x50 aluminium angle on the floor, having the waterproofer waterproof onto the angle and then complete the shower base by creating a 2d fall to the centre of the shower pan using screed to finish below the aluminium angle at a minimum of 5mm. 
This would mean that there is approximately a 35mm step up into the shower once the tiles have been laid outside the shower. 
The main reason I am doing this is that I don't want to build up the entire floor of the bathroom laundry and I don want to grind the fall out of the concrete. 
Is this an acceptable plan, given that this is a reno that is going to be inspected? 
Is there a better was of going about this?

----------


## FrodoOne

> I wanted to create a shower hob by installing 50x50 aluminium angle on the floor, having the waterproofer waterproof onto the angle and then complete the shower base by creating a 2d fall to the centre of the shower pan using screed to finish below the aluminium angle at a minimum of 5mm.

  I will be interested in what those more expert than I may have to say but I would think that if you waterproof under the screed you will finish up with permanently wet screed under the floor tiles.
So, unless you use a tile adhesive suitable for swimming pools, I would expect the floor tiles eventually to become unstuck!

----------


## phild01

If you have a frameless shower then waterproofing requirements are that the area needs to be waterproofed as though there is no shower screen at all.  Forget the measure but think it is a 1.5m radius from the shower rose.

----------


## bydant

I was under the impression that the waterproofing goes under the screed so that the puddle flange could operate correctly and the screed would always be drained of water.   

> If you have a frameless shower then waterproofing requirements are that the area needs to be waterproofed as though there is no shower screen at all.  Forget the measure but think it is a 1.5m radius from the shower rose.

  since it is on a slab on the ground, the entire perimeter of the room is being done 100mm up the wall with a water stop at the doors.  Does that satisfy that requirement?

----------


## Dwinny

Hi Bydant 
I'm actually doing something similiar. Have a look at my thread as theres some good content in there that's helped me with planning my step up shower. 
I've decided to create a hob using the angle and tiling either side of it, and straddling the shower screen on the angle.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f203/cr...shower-115057/ 
cheers 
Dwinny

----------


## FrodoOne

> I was under the impression that the waterproofing goes under the screed so that the puddle flange could operate correctly and the screed would always be drained of water.

  See    Points To Remember | Flexitray  and the diagram under the heading "LEAK CONTROL FLANGE (PUDDLE FLANGE)" 
Also, then see "WATERSTOP" and the associated diagram on the above site.

----------


## ringtail

Best advice I can give is use wetseal Australia for all your waterproofing and waterstop / hob needs. Don't even think of DIY as without a waterproofing certificate you wont get approval. Wetseal are just the best.

----------


## bydant

I found a copy of AS 3740 - 2004 last night which says that either under or over the screed is acceptable, which is also reflected on this page: No Curb or No Dam Shower's featuring Barrier Free Bathrooms (No-Hob): AS3740 Waterproofing Showers (BCA) - Building Code of Australia (Showers and Wet Rooms) 
What I want to see is AS3740 - 2010. This bulletin (http://nsw.hia.com.au/documents/2012..._wet_areas.pdf) contains the following statement:
Two types of unenclosed showers are now defined in the standard:
• Type 1 provides for unenclosed showers where a screen or panel is provided and requiresa waterstop to be installed to restrict the passage of moisture through the floor.
• Type 2 provides for an unenclosed shower where no screen is provided and the shower iscompletely open in the room. This requires a waterstop at a distance of 1500mm from theshower connection or shower rose at the wall. Previously a waterstop was required at thisdistance despite whether a screen was installed or not in an unenclosed shower. 
I need to have a look at the full standard to understand what the context is. 
Dwinny, I had a look at your thread and saw the images in the last few posts. With the setup I am looking at, the linar drain will be in the centre of the base running parallel to the shortest side. This wold mean that a 1:80 fall would leave the angle exposed on the inside of the base by 12 - 15 mm an would form a  v shape over the 1200mm length of the shower base. with the inverted channel straddling the waterstop angle I do wonder how the installer would keep the inverted channel stable without bogging up the gap with sealant. 
with your proposed setup you would have the same issue, except instead of a v you would have a gradually increasing gap that is a part of the fall to the drain. 
I guess the inverted channel could be cut to suite the profile of the floor, but I sure that this is a situation that has happened before and that there is a better solution. 
Or I am just over-thinking it  :Smilie:

----------


## bydant

> Best advice I can give is use wetseal Australia for all your waterproofing and waterstop / hob needs. Don't even think of DIY as without a waterproofing certificate you wont get approval. Wetseal are just the best.

  Definitely getting a  waterproofer in to do the waterproofing. This is more about what options I have and getting as close to a frameless / hobless setup without building up the entire floor. I would like an aesthetic look with the worst case scenario being a hobbed framed shower with a standard centre grate. 
I just need it to work in my head before I go out and buy a couple of grand worth of stuff.

----------


## hilux_bondy

T835twztt t5yqpp. Pp  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

My certifier did not need a certificate for waterproofing but did inspect it (though is OB).

----------


## crash486

Have you thought about using a tile tray? Eg akril structural tile tray 
They have built in fall, option of a grate waste etc

----------


## ringtail

> My certifier did not need a certificate for waterproofing but did inspect it (though is OB).

  Dodgy certifier then  :Rolleyes:

----------

